# Transformatori >  lielie kondensatori priekš ato audio sistēmām...

## Neatkarīgais

lab zinu ka viņi ir vajadzīgi lai nenobeigtu ģeneratoru...
bet kur tāds ''monstrs'' ir jāslēdz?
paralēli akumuklatoram vai kautkur citur? pašai auto elektronikai nav nekas pret tādu brīnumu?

----------


## Raimonds1

http://batcap.net

tur ir sheeminja

----------


## Raimonds1

http://batcap.net/Installation.html

----------

